# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Zapalenie woreczka żółciowego

## elwirka

Witam

Czy ktoś miał może zapalenie woreczka żółciowego?
Czy powinno się stosować specjalna dietę?

Proszę piszcie, jeśli macie doświadczenie w tym temacie. Dziękuję

----------

